# TuffRiverStuff Has a New Web Site!



## TuffRiverStuff (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey everyone, we have some really big exiting news: Tuff River Stuff is proud to announce the official launch of our brand new Web Site!

It is designed to be more user friendly than our old site and hopefully will be a nicer shopping experience for our customers! Please check it out and let us know what you think! Also, keep checking back over the next few weeks as we continue to add new products, announce sales and promotions, learn how to use the blog (this is all kind of new to us, but very exciting!) and just basically grow into our new home online. 

If you have ordered from Tuff River Stuff in the past, you will have to create a new account the next time you make an order, and we sincerely apologize for this inconvenience. We are very excited about our new site though, and hope that you all will like it just as much as we do! 

Happy Holidays! SYOTR

River Rat Ray and the Tuff River Stuff Crew
http://www.tuffriverstuff.com/


----------

